# For anyone who got Flashed by the Camera near Marina Towers Tram traffic lights.



## Nig (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All,

My balcony looks over the crossing at the Marina Towers Tram station, in the last 2 days my husband and I have seen an unbelievable amount of cars getting flashed by the Cameras at the traffic light at the cross near the metro station, they do not go over red but still getting flashed, some might have crossed the line but not crossed the lights and still getting flashed, some don't even cross the line, and some even while the traffic lights were green.

I think in a space of an hour around 10-15 cars got flashed, really felt bad for the people who got flashed they are not even going over red  

So I wanted to put this out here in case any of you guys got flashed maybe the cameras are broken, try and see if you can get it disputed, trust me you not the only ones and if you need anyone who can vouch for it (if that would help) I and my husband are happy to attest to it, and provide address proof, that should proof we live just near it and can see down from our balcony.

Whoever got flashed we wish you good luck!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

That's very nice of you. I'm in that area on a daily basis. Haven't noticed the flash go off but who knows ... someone's gotta pay for that tram and 2020 development


----------



## Nig (Dec 7, 2014)

w_man said:


> That's very nice of you. I'm in that area on a daily basis. Haven't noticed the flash go off but who knows ... someone's gotta pay for that tram and 2020 development


Hahah, yeah probably.. 

But it's sad because most of the people aren't even going over red.

Fingers crossed you haven't got flashed but in case you have, do let me know if we can be of any help


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Every morning we drive through there and have to say we see it flash each morning but it is at cars that have sped through the red light! We are waiting at the lights and see it happen about 6.30am


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm - Wonder if it's a speed/red light camera? We got those back home now so it'll catch you running a red or if you're speeding through the intersection.

I'm sure we would have heard about it if that was the case?!?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

w_man said:


> Hmm - Wonder if it's a speed/red light camera? We got those back home now so it'll catch you running a red or if you're speeding through the intersection.
> 
> I'm sure we would have heard about it if that was the case?!?


I have read in the newspaper last month that all the red light cameras are infact speed detection cameras also and they are zapping autos that go 20 over the speed limit at the intersections. So maybe, that's why OP is seeing flashes on green also.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> I have read in the newspaper last month that all the red light cameras are infact speed detection cameras also and they are zapping autos that go 20 over the speed limit at the intersections. So maybe, that's why OP is seeing flashes on green also.


OP clearly stated cars are stopping and still getting flashed. It sounds like it's a timing issue where the camera is taking affect too soon prior to the light actually being red.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> OP clearly stated cars are stopping and still getting flashed. It sounds like it's a timing issue where the camera is taking affect too soon prior to the light actually being red.


Yea, I missed that - apparently it's flashing when they don't even cross the line or the lights. 

Would the camera even capture the license plate if the car hasn't passed the line? The pictures I have seen previously make it seem like they have to point the camera to a specific location to catch the license plate.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

INFAMOUS said:


> OP clearly stated cars are stopping and still getting flashed. It sounds like it's a timing issue where the camera is taking affect too soon prior to the light actually being red.


Yeah Exactly, I am OP's husband, and I can for sure say that the people crossing over aren't going over the speed limit, I mean last night the traffic light was red, then it turned green and when the cars started moving 3 out of around 7 cars in the traffic light got flashed, I mean these cars could not reach a speed of faster than 30-40 in a matter of 2-3 meters lol.

Its actually frustrating to watch because the car will approach the traffic lights, stop just before the line or on the line (the line is about 4-5 meters away from the traffic lights them self) then a second or 2 later the flash goes, and the cars starts reversing back, not that it will help, but I think they do it out of frustration or confusion, I really feel it for them!

I think its due to the Tram that they made these cameras really sensitive and maybe like even if you are like exactly on the line it flashes. Because the set of lights on the other side, the one you will face if you coming from the roundabout near spinneys, aren't doing it, its only the one that is coming from the bridge that cross to JLT, the Left lane on that road. And the one you will face if coming from Dubai Marina metro station, and I actually think its only the cars that are on the right lane (basically the lane that will turn right and hence cross the tram rail)


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Mustii said:


> Yeah Exactly, I am OP's husband, and I can for sure say that the people crossing over aren't going over the speed limit, I mean last night the traffic light was red, then it turned green and when the cars started moving 3 out of around 7 cars in the traffic light got flashed, I mean these cars could not reach a speed of faster than 30-40 in a matter of 2-3 meters lol.
> 
> Its actually frustrating to watch because the car will approach the traffic lights, stop just before the line or on the line (the line is about 4-5 meters away from the traffic lights them self) then a second or 2 later the flash goes, and the cars starts reversing back, not that it will help, but I think they do it out of frustration or confusion, I really feel it for them!
> 
> I think its due to the Tram that they made these cameras really sensitive and maybe like even if you are like exactly on the line it flashes. Because the set of lights on the other side, the one you will face if you coming from the roundabout near spinneys, aren't doing it, its only the one that is coming from the bridge that cross to JLT, the Left lane on that road. And the one you will face if coming from Dubai Marina metro station, and I actually think its only the cars that are on the right lane (basically the lane that will turn right and hence cross the tram rail)


I wonder if maybe its a calibration test they are doing?! If the camera is new maybe they are making it go off on "all scenarios" so they know how to program it accordingly? Being a new camera I am sure there is some pretty good technology in there but like anything, needs to be calibrated.

Maybe a short video to show it going off when it shouldn't be to help any people out. But by the sounds of the frequency they are going to have a lot of possible complaints on their hands!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Mustii said:


> Yeah Exactly, I am OP's husband, and I can for sure say that the people crossing over aren't going over the speed limit, I mean last night the traffic light was red, then it turned green and when the cars started moving 3 out of around 7 cars in the traffic light got flashed, I mean these cars could not reach a speed of faster than 30-40 in a matter of 2-3 meters lol.
> 
> Its actually frustrating to watch because the car will approach the traffic lights, stop just before the line or on the line (the line is about 4-5 meters away from the traffic lights them self) then a second or 2 later the flash goes, and the cars starts reversing back, not that it will help, but I think they do it out of frustration or confusion, I really feel it for them!
> 
> I think its due to the Tram that they made these cameras really sensitive and maybe like even if you are like exactly on the line it flashes. Because the set of lights on the other side, the one you will face if you coming from the roundabout near spinneys, aren't doing it, its only the one that is coming from the bridge that cross to JLT, the Left lane on that road. And the one you will face if coming from Dubai Marina metro station, and I actually think its only the cars that are on the right lane (basically the lane that will turn right and hence cross the tram rail)


Ah, my mistake I was talking about the traffic lights on Al Sufouh Road near the tram station outside Tamani tower.....this one is definitely crossing the red light and it flashes.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

AED5,000 Ouch!


----------

